# FS/N Van Tropheus Ikola Colony



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

For sale, a group of roughly 30 Tropheus Ikola, He has a young breeding group available for $500.00 His name is Justin and his phone number is 604 614 6208
He needs to move them and this is a good deal, no splitting of the colony, they must sell as a colony.
Thank you
Clayton


----------



## ovathedge (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## thunder_chunky (Aug 9, 2010)

I had a colony of these guys back in ontario it was 30 of them and i paid 500 also they are a steal at that price. beautiful fish anyone who buys them will not be disappointed fun group of fish to watch


----------



## ovathedge (Aug 9, 2010)

kodak said:


> That's alot of Bass Justin.. lol bumpity bump...........


think ive blowen my woofer bump fart.......


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I want 10 of them


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> I want 10 of them


Group buy???


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

it is for the fishes own good they stay in a large group. however, that said, even if 1 person buys them all there is no guarantee they will keep them as a group. sad but true. I applaud the owner sticking to his guns on this one as a matter of principle. he can sleep easy knowing he did his best by his fish that have no doubt brought him much pride and joy. No one has control over what happens to their fish once they relinquish them to others. One can only hope for the integrity of the buyers verbal commitment.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

I see there is alot of interest in this colony... Now my two cents... is split them into two groups.... 15 and 15... one bad water change and 500 bucks down the drain... i know its rare but every so often with tanks something does go wrong and you do lose fish... so i would split them up...


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

yes i agree that would be the minimum split should one be made.


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> yes i agree that would be the minimum split should one be made.


If they were to be split, I'd do nothing less than half.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

tropheus are a hard fish to sell. there large numbers and price per fish add up. to the seller - don't split. i would say for the fishes sake put an OBO on the price, or dont expect to sell. that is a beautiful group, and if i had the 500 i would take it. 

also do know - a colony of this size breeds like rabbits, and you have have plenty of fry for sale. i know plenty of people who have bought groups and made there money back in fry!


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

Nanokid said:


> tropheus are a hard fish to sell. there large numbers and price per fish add up. to the seller - don't split. i would say for the fishes sake put an OBO on the price, or dont expect to sell. that is a beautiful group, and if i had the 500 i would take it.
> 
> also do know - a colony of this size breeds like rabbits, and you have have plenty of fry for sale. i know plenty of people who have bought groups and made there money back in fry!


It's a waiting game.. if someone really wants a large breeding group this size, they will be willing to fork out the 500.
The last time I was at big als (name change since then) they were selling trophs 3" for 60.00 each..
I sold a group of 30 trophs in the past for 700.. Of course it can depend on the varient, but for the most part trophs are trophs so to say.
The right buyer will pay asking price as it is a great deal regardless. Unless Justin cracks.... 
They have spawned and only more will come.... and as you said "i know plenty of people who have bought groups and made there money back in fry!"

Clayton


----------



## thunder_chunky (Aug 9, 2010)

someone really should get them! I loved watching my alpha male fight for leadership, the males lock mouths and splash and don't let go until one is ready to back down. I could always tell when there was a challenge because I would get home and see their white lips and they were like puppies, they would follow me back and forth along the tank waiting to be fed.


----------



## ovathedge (Aug 9, 2010)

yes they are fun to watch and the dom male trying to keep his leadership its wicked

I really thinking on keeping them now


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

keep em....


----------



## ovathedge (Aug 9, 2010)

Im going too sorry people im keeping them not for sale anymore


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

good for you.


----------

